# Testing single flavours



## KUDU (21/2/18)

When l get a new flavour l would like to do a flavour test. Has anybody have a tested method?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (21/2/18)

try this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KUDU (21/2/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> try this



Thank You. The video is very infomative. I just subscribed to Diy or die.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

